# reggie white



## bigheavyq (Dec 27, 2004)

I am saddened by the death of Reggie White. While he is with his Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, my heart goes out to his wife, Sara, his kids, and the rest of his family. He touched many lives on and off the football field. 

goodbye #92


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2004)

See this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7973


----------

